# got the woodies today



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

i live here in northern kentucky so i jsut wanted to set that straight before that got out of hand lol. But anyhow went out with my buddy today in this little honey hole we hunt. It sucked last year since the cold front came through they all had moved but luckly this year we havent had much cold yet. Anyhow we ended up seein around 100 and we did bag our limit although not to proud on how long it took us lol. Not making excuses but you know how it is with the decoys and "bs". lol. Ill tell ya what ive been doin it for a while but always seems to amaze me how quick it will put you in your palce on your shooting. they are total acrobats side to side straight drops unbelieveable. well anyhow figured id share. Still havent gotten into the doves yet hoping i will pretty soon.

good luck
josh


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been a few years since I've gotten out, but there's not much more fun or challenging than wood ducks in the timber. They'll humble the best shooters.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

man you guys are open already down there, must be nice....hot as hell but nice.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

its hotter than **** here but its huntin like i said tryin to get into some doves and that way i dont have to be in a blind or full camo love the feel of jeans boots and a short slleeve camo tee.
josh


----------

